# What everybody bought themselves for christmas?



## Bradbull93 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ive bought:
AD snow foam lance, 5 litres of magifoam, Nilfisk Centennial jet wash and some new air fresheners!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

didnt think that was the idea at christmas?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

alan hanson said:


> didnt think that was the idea at christmas?


Depends if his family are like mine and haven't got a clue. Safer buying it yourself...


----------



## ShaunH101 (Dec 8, 2013)

Some megs m101 and 205 and a selection of pads! Not ordered yet though!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

PB lucky dip and waiting to see the deals being done by BMD waxes


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Bouncers salute the fruit and a 36 x 30 real chamois been delivered, and now "stashed away" by her indoors !


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Not bought YET,:doublesho but will be ordering a Flex 4301, and the optional different size backing plate, complete with a bunch of matching pads :thumb:


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Got loads of Aluminium to get polished on my bike so treated myself to some Kleers metal polish


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Ultimate talking Minion Dave


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

I bought these:










The girlfriend apparently not as happy as me about it....


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I will buy either an Ipad or burberry scarf for my x-mas gift :argie:
My detailing collection is more than full so no detailing items, at least nothing massive.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Ha ha I always buy myself something to avoid disapointment !


----------



## Avnt (Dec 5, 2013)

A remap 😂


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

efib said:


> I will buy either an Ipad or burberry scarf for my x-mas gift :argie:
> My detailing collection is more than full so no detailing items, at least nothing massive.


Aww forgot! Treated myself to a iPad air with the money I'm saving by not playing the lotto


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Danman said:


> I bought these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She'll get over it, at some point


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

A gaming keyboard and mouse. Does that count?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

This ... ...


----------



## focustjohn (Sep 12, 2013)

A lot of cleaning stuff!  buffer, pads, polishes EVERYTHING ...... I think


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

Im still buying 

But it stops tommorow


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Some wheel woolies. 
Been pondering for a few weeks, but I've just gone for it. 
Might have to have them early though.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

I bought a few thousand pounds worth of engine spares / service kit and mechanical parts so that i could take the engine out of my car and give it the full monty over the christmas period , i am hoping the parts come in time as some are coming direct from factory 

Kelly


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> I bought a few thousand pounds worth of engine spares / service kit and mechanical parts so that i could take the engine out of my car and give it the full monty over the christmas period , i am hoping the parts come in time as some are coming direct from factory
> 
> Kelly


told you where loaded kelly :lol:


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

Hopefully a nukeproof mega frame


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

For which car Kelly ??


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

£££ of autobrite products


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

An autobrite boot bag and some goodies to fill it with. Basically, December is the month where I can buy as much as I want for the car and claim it is a christmas present to myself


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Set of wheel woollies. Considering some of that jap wax too.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I am trading my car in for a new Octavia vRS Estate, ordered ages ago for collection on Christmas Eve, but as with all bloody Skodas at the moment delivery delayed, now planning for collection at 00.01 March 1st 2014!!!

So, now, nothing for Xmas!


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

Am off to a large camera shop tomorrow in Norwich to look for something my gf can get me. No doubt will come home with a few extras too!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> I bought a few thousand pounds worth of engine spares / service kit and mechanical parts so that i could take the engine out of my car and give it the full monty over the christmas period , i am hoping the parts come in time as some are coming direct from factory
> 
> Kelly


Good man, put the hours in, take the pleasures out.

Ive bought myself a HugoBoss Briefcase, Moncler Aubert and a couple of pairs of NewBalance i1500's, and Airwolf Raven and a Delonghi Scultura Kettle and Toaster 

Lifes way to short to worry.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

PB lucky dip - opened, few carpro goodies - will open tomorrow and a new watch at the weekend which will be worn the minute I leave the shop.... December presents really, no chance of waiting till Xmas!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

james_19742000 said:


> I am trading my car in for a new Octavia vRS Estate, ordered ages ago for collection on Christmas Eve, but as with all bloody Skodas at the moment delivery delayed, now planning for collection at 00.01 March 1st 2014!!!
> 
> So, now, nothing for Xmas!


Heck, that's a long delay - I thought VW were dragging their heels when mine was three weeks late.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

http://img.diytrade.com/cdimg/834400/10412747/0/1252634300/remote_control_toy_cars.jpg

:wave:


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

tones61 said:


> http://img.diytrade.com/cdimg/834400/10412747/0/1252634300/remote_control_toy_cars.jpg
> 
> :wave:


Gonna wax it!?


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Nothing :/


----------



## AlexEvansCapri (Oct 31, 2012)

a pair of race overalls seeing as mine are full of rips and are about as fireproof as petrol itself!


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

Rollinlow said:


> Hopefully a nukeproof mega frame


26'' or 27.5''???

Careful of the chainstays on them. Good frame though.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

a flex 3401


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Mine was Evie the Evo and the various bits to 'fix' her. :wall:

Got no money to get anything but prezzies and train tickets now.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

For myself; Another Hugo Boss suit, Beats urbeats.
For car; Wheel woollies, Brabus 18" wheels, coolant & power steering fluid change, Autoglym Vinyl Rubber Conditioner & Leather Cleaner.

Pic of the wheels, suspension has lowered a lot since that pic! :lol:


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

Bought myself a new MacBook Pro with Retina Display


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Wifey wanted a Mulberry Handbag which we got, and I (she) got me one of these... http://www.exoto.com/s/1/ProductDetails.aspx?Language=en&CategoryId=186&ProductId=2753

It'll sit very nicely with the rest of the collection...


----------



## jonny finger (Oct 19, 2013)

Panasonic tz-40 camera


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

70 - 300mm lens with macro function.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

And as an aside who has actually traipsed around the shops and bought something or has all this "shopping" been done online?? mine will be!!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Shops? Shops? How 20th century....


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

What's a shop - isn't that where you get milk, cornflakes and sausages, shopping for shiny things is online surely?


----------



## awoogar (Aug 27, 2013)

I have brought myself a snow foam lance cant wait to give it a whirl. 
Not washed the car this week in preparation. ..


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Bought myself a set of bilstein coilovers, told my girlfriend they were only £150 hahaha


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

bought myself some wheel woliesthat I am hopeing to try out the weekend and hopefully in the new year I will be getting myself a new set of boots for the motor:thumb:


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

13" MacBook Pro Retina and Lightroom 5


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

One of these as well..








Asus VS248H 24". Not detailing gear but


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

2011 Triumph Speed Triple 1050


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nothing really for Christmas I buy what I want all year lol. 

But this month so far

2x polished bliss lucky bags
Soft99 wax
Sample of carpros new flyby and fog fight

Going to buy rupes mini. Maybe dual too. 
Waiting for machines only


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I took advantage of Autobrite's 12 Days of Xmas.

Magifoam HD Foam Lance
500ml Magifoam Original
500ml Magifoam Purple
500ml Magifoam Blue
500ml Magifoam Green
500ml Superfoam PH Neutral










Then I bought their full DB2 Kit as I basically have nothing which has all of this 










Should be getting a free Gift too 

EXCIIIIITTEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

On the look out for a 7D or possibly a 5D Mkiii if I can find one at the right price


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Auto Detox said:


> On the look out for a 7D or possibly a 5D Mkiii if I can find one at the right price


Camera Price Buster - Canon DSLRs


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Quite fancy one of these. Just trying to justify it... 

http://www.snowandrock.com/pws/client/images/catalogue/products/swe0195ww/zoom/swe0195ww.jpg


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Porkypig said:


> Quite fancy one of these. Just trying to justify it...
> 
> http://www.snowandrock.com/pws/client/images/catalogue/products/swe0195ww/zoom/swe0195ww.jpg


It'll look pretty daft on you sitting at the traffic lights :driver:


----------



## woody23 (Jul 25, 2006)

My present to myself was a b7 rs4


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

636 said:


> Bought myself a set of bilstein coilovers, told my girlfriend they were only £150 hahaha


Gold. That's about a tenth, lol :lol:

I do love Billys though.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Suntory Hibiki


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

organisys said:


> Suntory Hibiki


Now, I don't like Whisky (I'll drink Bourbon), but that looks cool...


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

So who has bought themselves that "new" smelly stuff called "Uomo"!!:doublesho something I don't think is actually aimed at mainstream users!!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

asonda said:


> Now, I don't like Whisky (I'll drink Bourbon), but that looks cool...


Looks cool, tastes even better!!


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Spent 50 bucks with AF to get a free gift...meh...

oh and a new MacBook Pro :thumb:


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Not exactly for Xmas, but bought a wet and dry vac - Karcher 3.200 online just now. Got a good discount by my credit card provider.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Guru said:


> Not exactly for Xmas, but bought a wet and dry vac - Karcher 3.200 online just now. Got a good discount by my credit card provider.


I bought one of those a few months back - good wet/dry vac :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Xbox One for me, Havent washed my car in months, can't be arsed but im sure I'll get the vibe back next year.

Till then gadget.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Have been very naughty this year - haven't bought any detailing bits for the car (yet), but have been treating myself to a few other things:

New 32inch HD TV and Blu-ray player for my home office (courtesy of the Asda Black Friday Sale/Riot)
A couple of new watches (thanks to the Amazon Black Friday sale)
An original GPO 746 red rotary telephone for my home office, fully restored


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

42" 3d tv a steal at less than £300


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

With everyone having sales all the time it does make you realise just how ripped off we are as consumers for the rest of the year.

I have to renew software every year and save a few grand buying it either on black Friday or xmas week. Hummmmm.....


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

I got my car a lot of presents this Christmas.

New 356 mm 8 pot brake










New JW racing wheels, look like rotas










And a new inlet manifold ordered in matte black so this is not my pic


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Meguiars gold class shampoo for mam/dad/gf car
Britemax clean max for mine
Bilt hamber korrosol
Wonder wheels hot wheels (£4 morrisons mayaswell try)
Chemical guys diablo
Britemax spray and shine
Autobrite magifoam 2x5L
More demon shine to use as drying aid

Needless to say the car has had more stuff than me


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Got the lowering springs for the car.

CarPro Snow Soap for the car

Tag Heuer Formula 1 watch


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Got my xbox one delivered today


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Guru said:


> Not exactly for Xmas, but bought a wet and dry vac - Karcher 3.200 online just now. Got a good discount by my credit card provider.


This arrived yesterday. It's much bigger than I imagined LOL.

edit - Damn thing looks like a yellow R2D2.


----------



## roelliwohde (Dec 14, 2012)

Got me a lot of stuff this year:

- Flex PE14-2 150 with:
- 3M backing plate
- Set of Lake Country Constant Pressure Pads

Big Order from Elite Car Care with a lot of microfiber pads and other stuff.

Numatic Henry 

Autofinesse Bag, Illusion Wax, Pre Cleaner and Detailer 

Cup Chassis and silicone hoses for my R5 GT Turbo  

I think thats most of it...


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

5l of sonax brilliant shine QD


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Bouncers 36 wax.


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Another watch and another set of golf clubs.


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

E1 wax as u dry
megs quik detailer
megs quik wheel detailer
:thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Bouncers 36 Wax...:thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

The Pan Man said:


> Another watch and another set of golf clubs.


good man!!! i also treated myself to a whole new set


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Flex 4301 with bag and a different backing plate,  

so plan on selling my das6, in the new year, 

shame, I went and bought all the different sized backing plates for that as well!!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

123HJMS said:


> good man!!! i also treated myself to a whole new set


3 and 5 fairway woods for me:thumb: could also be tempted to have a new putter too:thumb:


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

I bought myself a larger bank balance by not buying anything  lol


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Zaino z7 shampoo to replace meguiars shampoo.
gritt guard.Its one thats suposed to fit most buckets so im really hoping it fits my cheapo bucket.


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

VCDS/Vagcom and a tin of Plastidip


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

PS4 but in January when the rush for them has died down..lol


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

DLGWRX02 said:


> PS4 but in January when the rush for them has died down..lol


That's my plan!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> That's my plan!


+1 this.


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Another watch and another set of golf clubs. 

I have just returned from the driving range (You can't beat the feel of a forged blade) Now very shiny cleaned ready for my next game, when the weather improves.


----------



## S999srk (Apr 23, 2012)

No treats for the car this Christmas. Spent far too much on an extension and remodelling the rest of the house, another couple of months and it'll be finished, and then I shall turn towards the car again. So many products I want to try but got so much I never use already. 
Enjoy all the goodies you've all purchased, and have a great Xmas.


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

iv spent a fortune on myself recently, broke up with my gf so using the money i wud have spent on her for xmas on myself  within the past 2 weeks, iv bought some auto finessee goodies along with their secret santa offer, got 2x iron out, clay lube, revive, citrus pre clean, hide cleaner and conditioner, and got a free tub of spirit wax , then bought a set of extension bars for the rotary, few buffing pads and compounds and a new snowfoam gun


----------



## 911jonny (Nov 9, 2013)

A Bose solo for our TV!!!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Nothing


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

bought myself some iron x equivalent. apart from that, waiting for the January sales, might get a PS3 with a game set, like GT5


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ordered Rocksmith 2014, hoping it's here before Christmas so I can try it out properly while I'm off work.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

The Pan Man said:


> Another watch and another set of golf clubs.
> 
> I have just returned from the driving range (You can't beat the feel of a forged blade) Now very shiny cleaned ready for my next game, when the weather improves.


x2 ... a new Breitling and a set of titleist 714MB's ....you know when you don't connect in this weather though!


----------

